# Thousand Lake Mountain & Electric Lake



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

My dad and I made it out on TLM for a weekend trip, and caught more cutthroat than we knew what to do with. Then I ended up messing around on some water today, and did alright as well. Post is on the blog!

http://fishonthebrain.blogspot.com/2014/05/thousand-lake-mountain-electric-lake.html


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Great looking fish, awesome trip!


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks! It was long overdue to get out and camp this year. I can't believe it took until May for me to camp!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

No brook trout? Sorry. Why did you go again? Just kidding Spence. Nice fish and pics. I love TLM, but I go for the brooks and splake. Damned cutts are a nuisance. BUT....that's just my silly opinion.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Brook trout are in one of the lakes I fished, I was hoping to nail a couple! I had one hooked but he threw the hook before I could get a pic. Decent size, about 16 inches. Ha, thanks man. 

I'm going hunting for brookies this weekend, though. Got a few hunches I'm gonna go investigate!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Did you try to get into Deep Creek?


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

wyoming2utah said:


> Did you try to get into Deep Creek?


No, I'm gonna try in a few weeks to get in there though.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Was there too much snow? I was thinking of hitting it myself but worried about snowdrifts….


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

The DWR officer from Lyman said that ice is still on Deep Creek and he rain into a 4 foot snow bank way before the lake. There was ice still on lakes on the boulder this past weekend.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

wyoming2utah said:


> Was there too much snow? I was thinking of hitting it myself but worried about snowdrifts&#8230;.


There was still plenty of snow higher up on the mountain. I'd give it another couple of weeks.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Deep Creek sits at 10,400'. It's safe for a week or two.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

spencerD said:


> Brook trout are in one of the lakes I fished, I was hoping to nail a couple! I had one hooked but he threw the hook before I could get a pic. Decent size, about 16 inches. Ha, thanks man.
> 
> I'm going hunting for brookies this weekend, though. Got a few hunches I'm gonna go investigate!


Yes, the first one in your pics. Get out in a tube on the shallower east end this time of year.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome report. I'm actually planning a trip to this area this summer sometime.

I was hoping Deep Creek was open glad i didn't go last week.

Also how was the hike to the second lake, could a 6yr old do it easy?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Deep Creek sits at 10,400'. It's safe for a week or two.


Actually, this is the time I really like to hit it&#8230;.early in the spring before the road opens and late in the fall when it closes down because of snow. That way, I am almost assured that no one else will be there.

Now, I am kicking myself for not heading in there...


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

brookieguy1 said:


> Yes, the first one in your pics. Get out in a tube on the shallower east end this time of year.


Yeah there were a few people floating that end. they didn't catch anything besides bows, though. I was surprised i didnt' get into more brookies, I was sure with how much time I spent fishing I'd see more than 1.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Jackalope said:


> Awesome report. I'm actually planning a trip to this area this summer sometime.
> 
> I was hoping Deep Creek was open glad i didn't go last week.
> 
> Also how was the hike to the second lake, could a 6yr old do it easy?


Oh yeah, the hike into the second lake is really easy. Go in on the east side, there's more bank and it's less steep. the west side is deeper and has more structure for fish to hide in.

Stick to a ridge and follow it on top and your 6 year should be just fine.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

spencerD said:


> Oh yeah, the hike into the second lake is really easy. Go in on the east side, there's more bank and it's less steep. the west side is deeper and has more structure for fish to hide in.
> 
> Stick to a ridge and follow it on top and your 6 year should be just fine.


Thanks for the help.


----------

